# Some pictures of Botje :-)



## Botje (Mar 13, 2015)

Here are some pictures I made of my cat, Botje. I'll probably upload more soon!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Botje is gorgeous. I love his golden eyes


----------



## Botje (Mar 13, 2015)

Britt said:


> Botje is gorgeous. I love his golden eyes


So do I! And everything else about him is awesome too!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I love tabbies. He is a very handsome kitty :001_tt1:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

What a striking cat. He is very handsome. :001_smile:


----------



## ClareBear203 (Apr 23, 2015)

Botje said:


> Here are some pictures I made of my cat, Botje. I'll probably upload more soon!


Beautiful boy, what breed is he?


----------



## Botje (Mar 13, 2015)

ClareBear203 said:


> Beautiful boy, what breed is he?


Honestly, I have no idea! 
A friend of mine had a few kittens and we got one from her. I didn't ask what breed he is. She probably wouldn't have known anyway...

However, if anyone could tell me what breed he is, that would be very cool to know


----------

